# Magnet water treatment????



## abunaitoo (Oct 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried magnets for water pipe treatment????
I've seen them around. Looks to be bar magnets wrapped around the pipe. Suppost to loosen the scales and keep them from clogging the pipes.
There are also these electrical scale removers being sold here. I'm sure they work on the same principle.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2013)

You might find this interesting.http://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=water-treatment


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 9, 2013)

Magnetic water treatment is a joke.  They don't work!  Don't waste your time, money or energy on them.

I am in my late 60's.  The first one I saw was when I was working with my Dad in a guy's basement. I was a teenager.  He had this red plastic thing strapped to one of his main water pipes.  I asked him what it was and he said a magnetic water softener.  I asked him how it worked.  He said it didn't do a thing except lighten his wallet.

I have a customer that paid over $800.00 for one.  I told him it wouldn't work.  He brought it in our shop and it was an impressive looking thing.  It was made of Stainless and Brass.  It was extremely heavy.  He installed it, then after a few months he had us put in a water softener.


----------



## Admin (Oct 9, 2013)

I lived in a house that had them and so I researched it. From all I read it's 100% a joke product, no useful application.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2013)

I was impressed with the link I posted, they sell magnets but they are not selling this stuff because they can't prove it works.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 10, 2013)

That and the fact that we don't know whether we can trust any of these tests.  I could say I did a study of them; put any numbers out there and claim they work.  But I don't think many people would believe me.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 10, 2013)

IF they don&#8217;t work you can always put them around your gas line on your automobile because research shows they can &#8220;Up To&#8221; improve your mileage by 50%. If they don&#8217;t work out there you could use them on your body to cure a multitude of problems. I do know this is true because there are several well-known doctors that endorse them. Well I have never heard of them but they look like well-known doctors on the ad. Many golfers also recommend magnets to improve the golf swing. 

Probably the best use would be to stick them on the fridge to hold papers up.


----------



## elbo (Oct 11, 2013)

they really do work. I was told to bury one in my front yard and another in the back yard. They said I wouldn't have to mow or water my yard ever again. 
It really worked!!!
Now , can anyone tell me why my grass is yellow , like straw?


----------



## abunaitoo (Oct 12, 2013)

The electronic one's are sold by a company called "Nano Tekon" here. http://www.nanotekhi.com/
Many hotels and resturants had then installed. 
Many good reports. 
We don't have hard water here, but we do have lots of calcium. 
I'm sure they work the same as magnets. How else would they work????
I'm thinking if it's something that simple, wouldn't everyone have it???

The magnet on the fuel line has been around for as long as I can remember. 
Some people swear by it. 
If it make them happy, more power to them.


----------

